# Android Malware ‘Judy’ Hits as Many as 36.5 Million Phones



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

http://fortune.com/2017/05/28/android-malware-judy/

The security firm Checkpoint on Thursday uncovered dozens of Android applications that infected users' devices with malicious ad-click software. In at least one case, an app bearing the malware was available through the Google Play app store for more than a year.

While the actual extent of the malicious code's spread is unknown, Checkpoint says it may have reached as many as 36.5 million users, making it potentially the most widely-spread malware yet found on Google Play. Google removed the apps after being notified by Checkpoint.


----------



## PaulineGreening (Jun 17, 2017)

Any update on how this can be avoided by people not yet affected? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

PaulineGreening said:


> Any update on how this can be avoided by people not yet affected? Thanks for sharing!


Any Update - not that I know of other than Google removing the offending apps from Google Play.


----------



## PaulineGreening (Jun 17, 2017)

knucklehead said:


> Any Update - not that I know of other than Google removing the offending apps from Google Play.


Thanks for answering back, I really appreciate it. I'm just a bit scared of how easily we can be victims of these. That's why I like communities like this, we look out for each other by spreading awareness.


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

knucklehead said:


> In at least one case, an app bearing the malware was available through the Google Play app store for more than a year.


Nice to know they vet the stuff they host.... yet Google doesn't allow Adblocckers where malware can be laden.


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

PaulineGreening said:


> Any update on how this can be avoided by people not yet affected? Thanks for sharing!


I'm not sure how good it is, but I use Avira on my Android smartphone. It will scan Apps as you install them.


----------



## PaulineGreening (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks! I use McAfee at the moment, I'll surely switch to Avira for extra security. I don't know if McAfee does that.


----------



## thejjfoster (Jul 3, 2017)

This is alarming, good thing that it was detected sooner than later. I'll update my security to Avira too, thanks for the recommendation.


----------

